

Autonomous Audi TTS Ascends Pikes Peak - bobf
http://www.popsci.com/cars/article/2009-11/autonomous-audi-tts-will-ascend-pikes-peak-course-race-speeds

======
bobf
The linked article is from 2009, but apparently they actually performed the
test last Friday (September 17, 2010). They had a helicopter filming it, but
the helicopter crashed.. while filming the autonomous car ascending Pikes
Peak! See
[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gRMF4BctY0...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gRMF4BctY0YWdm8GTLVG3bAv4XaQD9I9SQP00)
for details.

